# What do you guys think of this?



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I see a lot of things I take issue with what you have listed on there. Some things the wording isn't correct and others are redundant.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> I see a lot of things I take issue with what you have listed on there. Some things the wording isn't correct and others are redundant.


I'm sorry... But can you please rephrase that?? If you mean some of it didn't sound correct, which parts were you referring to?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No that is not what I meant. Your wording on a few things is incorrect and some of the information is incorrect, as well as some things are redundant, i.e. repeated.

When I have some more time to type out what all I saw, I will be more then happy to. :-D I need to get some work done right now. I will send you a pm about it probably tomorrow or Monday if that works?


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> No that is not what I meant. Your wording on a few things is incorrect and some of the information is incorrect, as well as some things are redundant, i.e. repeated.
> 
> When I have some more time to type out what all I saw, I will be more then happy to. :-D I need to get some work done right now. I will send you a pm about it probably tomorrow or Monday if that works?


That would be great, thanks! I made this so long ago (I checked the date... It was way more than six months; I was probably about 12 when I wrote it, haha.) I'd really like to study more about horse colors and genetics; it's extrememly interesting to me  I'll be at a show tomorrow and then school Monday, but I'll get back to you asap. Thanks!!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Using images that are not yours is copyright theft. You need to get permission from each horse owner, photographer, or web site that you found those from before you can legally use them.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> Using images that are not yours is copyright theft. You need to get permission from each horse owner, photographer, or web site that you found those from before you can legally use them.


 
Yes, I am aware of that. However I do not have time to contact every single owner of those pictures. I am not using what I wrote as any sort of profit; it is simply a guide for me. I'm sorry if you don't agree, and I don't mean to be rude, but unless I get sued for using those images, I don't have any problem with using other people's images for my own unprofitable use.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Be careful...you could be sued....

JUST FOR USING INTERNET IMAGES THAT DON'T BELONG TO YOU 

In the U.S. the damages run between $750 and $30,000 per infringement, and up to $150,000 if the infringement is willful. 17 U.S.C. § 504(b),(c). In addition, there is the possibility of criminal charges and jail time of up to one year

....doesn't really seem worth it....IMHO


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah, I know right? With all the crap people do, you think they'd be a little less worried about people using someone's picture online...


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

I would give Appaloosa colors and patterns their own category altogether. I don't see anywhere where you addressed the other Appaloosa colors/patterns besides LP roaning-- ie. characteristics only, blanket, leopard, snowflake, etc.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

There is a "fair use" clause in copyright law which allows for use of images for the purpose of education, critique, parody, reporting, and etc., as long as the image is not sold for profit. However it is a fairly complex law with specific criteria which must be adhered to, so it might be better (and more challenging and ultimately more fun!) to find photos which you can freely use-- maybe ask for some contributed photos right here on the forum! I would gladly supply anything I had for Appaloosas that would be useful for you.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Eastowest said:


> There is a "fair use" clause in copyright law which allows for use of images for the purpose of education, critique, parody, reporting, and etc., as long as the image is not sold for profit. However it is a fairly complex law with specific criteria which must be adhered to, so it might be better (and more challenging and ultimately more fun!) to find photos which you can freely use-- *maybe ask for some contributed photos right here on the forum!* I would gladly supply anything I had for Appaloosas that would be useful for you.


This is an awesome idea! I am sure many people would be more than happy to contribute pics of their cuties


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I barely looked at it (lack the time) but the dominant white is VERY VERY wrong. There has been a LOT of research lately about DW you should look up  (I realize you said you did this a long time ago, so probably before all the research came out  )


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Okay, I'll work on that


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

hflmusicislife said:


> Yes, I am aware of that. However I do not have time to contact every single owner of those pictures. I am not using what I wrote as any sort of profit; it is simply a guide for me. I'm sorry if you don't agree, and I don't mean to be rude, but unless I get sued for using those images, I don't have any problem with using other people's images for my own unprofitable use.


If it's stored on your computre, NOT online, then it's fine. But if you publish this compliation online, for all to see, then it's copyright theft, plain and simple. They're not your photos and you do not have permission to use them.

There are plenty of these kinds of informational web sites on coat color already. I suggest you find your favorite one and bookmark it.

If you want to publish your own, then I agree, ask for people to contribute photos. For the rare colors, find breeders who have these colors and ask their permission to use their photos, with a link back to their web site under the photo. Most breeders won't mind if the web site is professional looking and there is a clickable link to their web site under the photo.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm actually completely rewriting this right now, all new information, worded completely differently etc. I'm also leaving loads of space to put websites/citations because I think there was 3 or 4 on the old one that I forgot to put the link for. (By the way, I'm not doing full citations. If you think that's a problem, too bad. This is not a school project; the exact website address is just gonna have to be enough.) As for the suggestion about asking people for their pictures, that sounds great! I think I'll have to do that because I'm using my own pictures now and I only have the more common colors. 
Also, thanks to everyone who "informed" me about the copyrights. However, just for future reference, if someone clearly states that they do infact realize that they are using someone elses pictures, (and did cite them even though they didn't specifically ask every single site owner for permission) they are NOT asking to be told what they already know. I asked about what people thought of the content of what I wrote, not the legality of it. I do appreciate what everyone has to say, however I was, and continue to be, perfectly aware of the copyright rules. You'll also notice that there are many people who post pictures on this very forum asking questions about them, or using them for other purposes. They really are doing exactly what I am doing. So anyway, just wanted you guys to be updated. If anyone wants to help me write it or provide pictures (of more uncommon colors, ie. roans, buckskins, champagne, etc. Not bays/chestnuts etc...) that would be AWESOME. Thanks!


----------

